# Need help with a jr statesmen II FP



## Wheelman (May 10, 2014)

I put my first fountain pen together, it came out nice, and I went to screw the cap on and there are no threads on the cap??? I looked everything over and realize that the threads are on the black plastic piece I thought was to protect the nib during shipping. Aaarrghhh! So I have two questions... How do I get this apart without destroying anything? I have a transfer punch set from HF. Do I first use a punch to get the cap off then use another punch to come back the other way and get the trim ring off? 

I'm shocked that for the money this kit is using plastic threads.

Thanks for any help or tips you can offer.


----------



## duncsuss (May 10, 2014)

Oops ... 


Wheelman said:


> How do I get this apart without destroying anything? I have a transfer punch set from HF. Do I first use a punch to get the  cap off then use another punch to come back the other way and get the  trim ring off?


You have the sequence exactly right -- punch out the finial from the cap barrel using a punch narrow enough to fit through the opening, then use the largest possible punch to come back down for the center band -- large enough so it cannot slip through the opening.

Hold the piece using "grippy rubber" (I use the stuff the supermarket sells to aid in getting the tops off glass jars).

Use gentle taps with a very heavy hammer (I use a short-handled sledge hammer).



> I'm shocked that for the money this kit is using plastic threads.


Don't be shocked. Metal on metal threads destroy the plating really fast. Plastic inside the cap (where it can't be seen) leaves the threads on the body of the pen looking good much longer -- and it feels a lot smoother.


----------



## Wheelman (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for the confirmation, I'll post a pic when I get home later. I didn't think about the plating wearing from the threads, so that makes sense.


----------



## plano_harry (May 10, 2014)

If you drop a 10-32 nut down inside the cap first (make sure it rests flat against the cap finial) your punch can tap against that instead of knocking out the post on the finial trim casting.  Like Duncan said, the key is gentle taps, you aren't trying to drive it out.  Just take your time.  It will come out.


----------



## duncsuss (May 10, 2014)

plano_harry said:


> If you drop a 10-32 nut down inside the cap first (make sure it rests flat against the cap finial) your punch can tap against that instead of knocking out the post on the finial trim casting.


Excellent suggestion -- I hope that I remember this trick next time I have to disassemble a pen cap :biggrin:


----------

